
Edwin Land and Polaroid Photography - spking
https://www.acs.org/content/acs/en/education/whatischemistry/landmarks/land-instant-photography.html
======
mimixco
His biography, The Instant Image _, is terrific. Edwin Land is one of my
inventor heros.

_ The title comes from how the Polaroid was conceived, all in one instant. (I
won't spoil the story.) After seeing the whole working invention in his head,
the rest was just a long process of execution. I'm sure many of us can relate.

